
Sendicate: Reinventing Email Newsletters, And More Proof That Email Isn’t Dead - twakefield
http://pandodaily.com/2012/11/21/sendicate-reinventing-email-newsletters-and-more-proof-that-email-isnt-dead/
======
hos9988
Does anyone with half a brain really need proof that email isn't dead? Aside
from the phone, email is one of the most intimate forms of communication that
we have.

Social Networks like Facebook will always have their haters and lovers, but
email will be here to stay for the long haul. It's the true neutral medium of
the internet.

Anyone who has used the incumbent tools knows they don't work as well as they
advertise. ConstantContact is a behemoth that fails to innovate. MailChimp has
a cute monkey but the product is less than compelling. Kudos to Sendicate for
creating something unique, because this is a space that needs to be taken to
the next level.

~~~
paulodeon
There are loads of great new services for email these days.

Sendicate is interesting because of it's opinionated approach and great modern
design.

If you already have a design though you should try Mailrox
(<https://www.mailrox.com>). It's dead easy to upload designs and create email
templates which can then be used in Mailchimp, Campaign monitor or other
services.

</shamelessplug>

------
chadyj
It is no secret that email as a whole needs to be updated for the myriad of
modern uses, and I believe this is going to happen through new components that
make parts of the ecosystem better. Email is the sum of its parts from
protocols, servers, clients, content, users, and little by little we are
seeing progress.

~~~
camus
email needs to stay what it is , a simple text message with attachments and
nothing more, that's what makes email successull and that's why it'll still
exist after all these over hyped social networs go down.

~~~
chadyj
Wouldn't you say there was room for improvement?

------
gingerlime
Without going into the email is alive/dead discussion.

Sendicate does look quite awesome, nicely designed, very sleek. I can see a
market for that (even though Mailchimp does an ok job already). But other than
that, I can't see what really makes it the future of email? or how it
_reinvents_ emails?

------
rhizome
A textbook instance of begging the question. Who is saying that email is dead?

~~~
mijustin
Mark Zuckerberg, most famously, thought that Facebook would kill email (2010):
[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1329979/Faceb...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1329979/Facebook-
email-Mark-Zuckerberg-launches-Google-Gmail-killer.html)
[http://www.channel4.com/news/has-facebooks-mark-
zuckerberg-j...](http://www.channel4.com/news/has-facebooks-mark-zuckerberg-
just-killed-off-email)

~~~
rhizome
That's not even close to saying that email is dead.

Plus, consider the source.

~~~
mijustin
How about the BBC?

<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-15856116#TWEET33746>

It's not an explicit "email is dead" but he was definitely suggesting email
would lose in favor of messaging systems on social platforms (like Facebook).

Facebook COO Sheryl Sandberg echoed this in this talk:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gm8NdNy4wOM>

~~~
rhizome
Again, in none of these examples is anybody saying that email is dead. It's
writers interpreting Zuck words to mean that, but the BBC is doing the exact
same thing as the people they're writing about, a commentary Ouroboros that is
based on nothing. To be sure, Carr is even more of a hack than any of these
people, but again: consider the source.

